# Black R34GTR V-spec with Bronze TE37's



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi All,


I haven't got a build thread or anything yet but I will at some point.

For the time being however, seen as the weather was nice at the weekend I thought I would take the skyline out for a little run. Decided to take the Canon with me so got some dslr shots and I was pretty happy with how they came out. Such a easy car to photograph 























































And even had a go at HDR for the first time...










Hope you like


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice one Dave!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Gorgeous car!


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

YUM YUM!!!!!


----------



## habu32 (Jun 4, 2016)

beautiful!


----------



## 2fastskyline (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice car...I like the color.


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Lovely car and great pics!


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Lovely car! Seems to look more aggressive with bronze on black, rather than black wheels & black car. Any plans for future upgrades?


----------



## habu32 (Jun 4, 2016)

Any chance of some close up pics in the sun light? I'm trying to see the "pearl" in this paint for idea on something.


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Red Duke said:


> Lovely car! Seems to look more aggressive with bronze on black, rather than black wheels & black car. Any plans for future upgrades?


I have a few plans but truth be told the cars not far off where i want it now.

Suspension is sorted with the HKS Hypermax IV

Brakes are enormous overkill with - OEM R35 GTR callipers, AP racing "Jhook" discs and a set of carbonetic XP10 pads

Basic breathing mods are all done with an ARC airbox, unknown aftermarket downpipes, decat coupled to a ganador catback

Turbos are GTSS but only running 0.9bar

I went for the 4.1 final drives so she pulls well on stock boost pressure 


Future modifications will be lowered seat rail, retrimmed interior, possibly a Ztune front bumper and then up the boost to 1.2 using a Link.

Can't wait for the salt to go so i can get out in it more often


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

habu32 said:


> Any chance of some close up pics in the sun light? I'm trying to see the "pearl" in this paint for idea on something.


It's near impossible to catch it with a camera but will see what i can do 

You can only really see it in direct sunlight but the subtlety of the colour really works in my opinion


----------



## SKailine (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice color on the R34 GTR, just awesome.


----------



## Neoncypher (Aug 20, 2016)

That is beautiful - my word


----------



## Bawitaba (Feb 20, 2017)

id choose te37 over lmgt4


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## skitzafit (Aug 29, 2016)

Nicely done, amazing looking car.


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's a few more photos, I'm just going to keep dropping them in here as I take them.

This time I was experimenting with "Light Painting" - for those that don't know, it's a photography technique used to take bright and well exposed photos at night.

It's essentially done using a mix of long exposure shots while using a light source to "paint" light onto the car where you want it.

Here's the results ...


----------



## habu32 (Jun 4, 2016)

Dave C said:


> It's near impossible to catch it with a camera but will see what i can do
> 
> You can only really see it in direct sunlight but the subtlety of the colour really works in my opinion


Any chance you are still working on getting some pics of it with the pearl? I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Yellow 8 (Jun 19, 2017)

awesome looks dangerous in black


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

So I'm guessing i'm not the only one who misses driving their Skyline over winter? 

Mine's been in hibernation for months now so thought I'd cheer myself up by giving it a wash and taking a few photos


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great Dave!


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Kadir said:


> Looks great Dave!



Thanks Kadir, loving the more aggressive look the ztune front bumper gives.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Looking at this makes me miss my 34 so much


----------

